# GTL? Plane. Any ideas??



## neilyweely (21 Oct 2008)

I have just got my hands on what I think is an old plane, brass body, I think it is a number 3. On the frog it says GTL, I think, although it may be CTL. The C has a tail, so I think it is a G. The frog is brass, and I think the plane is ok. Anyone know anything about GTL?? Is it worth my saving? I do not have a number 3, so could probly use it (I use a stanley SB3 or SB4 when I need a smaller plane, and although it is not a 'purist' plane, it does perform quite well!!!).

Any help would be appreciated, so thanks in advance.

Neil


----------



## Corset (21 Oct 2008)

I bought one of these on ebay in my woodworking youth and ignorance. What a piece of cr*p it is junk. It was useless, nothing was workable including meaningfull blade adjustment. 
I do believe on the other hand that you can polish them up nicely :lol: 
However this is just my opinion
Owen


----------



## neilyweely (21 Oct 2008)

Corset

Thats the one!!!

Funny that, I just cleaned it up, all nice and shiny, it looks great but oh my God!! It IS useless! I mean it has NO use (paperweight?).

What a shame. Still, it didn't cost me a penny, and maybe if I put it in the auction it will make a fiver. 

So, Corset, you were spot on mate, thanks a lot. Fortunately I got a nice old record no5 and no4 1/2. I already had a stanley 4 1/2 and the record looks a bit better, so....

Thanks for the help Corset, you don't want another one, do you? :lol: :lol: 

Neil


----------



## bugbear (22 Oct 2008)

They're quite often (dishonestly) described as having a Norris style adjuster.

e.g. (on eBay)

"plane with norris style adjuster"

BugBear


----------



## lurker (22 Oct 2008)

I've got one as well  :lol: 

Can't be bothered to clean it up, might sell it for scrap.

The adjuster is........ interesting, I was wondering about using it on a home made woody sometime.


----------



## Corset (22 Oct 2008)

I would suggest that you donate it a theme pub to go on the wall with all he other useless stuff they have. Alternatively give it as a gift to relative and put them off woodworking for life, thereby saving a couple of trees from destruction. :twisted:


----------



## Harbo (22 Oct 2008)

I seem to rember a thread, a long time ago, where somebody was buying them up on Ebay and using them as the base for infill planes?

Rod


----------



## lurker (22 Oct 2008)

I was thinking about doing that when I "aquired" mine.


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Oct 2008)

I had one, I either gave it away or Ebayed it, I don't remember but indeed it was not good!


----------



## Ironballs (22 Oct 2008)

Anyone have a pic of one of these abominations, my curiousity has been piqued


----------



## neilyweely (22 Oct 2008)

Ironballs - send me your address and you can have the whole bloody thing!!!

Harbo - If the above doesn't happen then this exactly what i thought of doing - is this gonna be hard for a ham-fisted chippy like me? It does look better than it performs!! How much were they selling for? any idea?

Lurker - maybe we could put 'em together and see if we can breed 'em! Bloody thing. I am not even sure where mine is, probly knows its life expectancy has dropped to nil! 

Hhhhmmm, could be worse, at least it was a freebie. And not a windsor chair!

Neil


----------



## Harbo (23 Oct 2008)

neilyweely - I cannot remember the exact details now, but I am pretty sure somebody posted a picture of what he had made and showed a link to Ebay where there was one for sale.
I have done a search but cannot find it? I did find other comments with some from Alf, so this topic has come up before.

Rod


----------



## tomk (25 Jun 2009)

If anyone does want to get ride of one I'd be interested.
Call it a fiver plus reasonable postage and packaging.
Thanks


----------



## Tom K (26 Jun 2009)

Almost as odd as meeting my hand double in 'Vegas


----------



## neilyweely (26 Jun 2009)

> Call it a fiver plus reasonable postage and packaging.
> Thanks



One sold on the bay a few days ago for £35 odd. Plus postage.
Think I'll put mine up there eventually. I still have it, and it's perfect! (well, as a GTL can be)

Neil


----------



## bugbear (26 Jun 2009)

neilyweely":k4hn5c81 said:


> > Call it a fiver plus reasonable postage and packaging.
> > Thanks
> 
> 
> ...



Wow - the description must have been most enticing!

BugBear


----------



## neilyweely (26 Jun 2009)

Bugbear - Yeah;

'Brass bodied smoothing plane, in excellent condition, with practically unused blade. Rosewood handles, Norris style adjuster, collectors item.'

Whaddya reckon? You wanna buy it?

You can sell anything with a bit of clever description (not that my effort was too clever) as proved again and again when I buy stuff!!  

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Calpol (26 Jun 2009)

Is this the same plane I came across on eBay the other day that's Buy It Now for £50?


----------



## neilyweely (26 Jun 2009)

> Is this the same plane I came across on eBay the other day that's Buy It Now for £50?



Not sure, can't find it. Probly.

You can have mine for a score. :lol: 

Neil


----------



## bugbear (26 Jun 2009)

neilyweely":287hrlc5 said:


> Bugbear - Yeah;
> 
> 'Brass bodied smoothing plane, in excellent condition, with practically unused blade. Rosewood handles, Norris style adjuster, collectors item.'



Rosewood handles is either a modification or a lie.

BugBear


----------



## Racers (26 Jun 2009)

Hi, BB 

I once had an antique dealer look me straight in the eye and tell me some stained pine picture frames where rosewood, I walked.


Pete


----------



## AndyT (26 Jun 2009)

It's GTL - for Guaranteed Tools Limited. I wrote that then googled it - two hits to this very site and a thread which is spookily similar to this one:


https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=104784

and also
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums...start=15&sid=3ae5781da97be511f8da7b1506343389

Andy


----------



## tomk (30 Jun 2009)

Tom K":8js0mcfy said:


> Almost as odd as meeting my hand double in 'Vegas



yeah freaky!



neilyweely":8js0mcfy said:


> > Call it a fiver plus reasonable postage and packaging.
> > Thanks
> 
> 
> ...



Keep me posted Neil


----------

